# Road to aesthetics



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

This is to keep track of progress pictures for myself more than a detailed journal.









D3C94F3B C0CE 465B A2E1 FE424C07E017


Image D3C94F3B C0CE 465B A2E1 FE424C07E017 in 1337noob's images album




freeimage.host













85A6E835 2963 4F4B 988E F561875DE8DB


Image 85A6E835 2963 4F4B 988E F561875DE8DB in 1337noob's images album




freeimage.host





I’m currently cutting and have 6 weeks left on that. After xmas I’ll go on a bulk phase.

My diet for cutting is:

9:00am - Banana + Coffee

Gym

11:00am - 50g oats and 4 egg whites

2:00pm - 50g brown pasta and 8 egg whites

5:00pm - 50g brown rice, two chicken thighs and vegetables

9:00pm - protein bar

Bear in mind my bulking diet is a lot better than this one. This is hardly any food just to cut. My bulking diet is around 3500 cals and I shall post that after xmas.

I will also post my training from Monday for a week.

Thanks all.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

welcome and good luck


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome bruh.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

If your doing this cut natty mate then i'd suggest adding some good fats in there, or you'll end up feeling shite and nailing your testosterone.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

1337noob said:


> This is to keep track of progress pictures for myself more than a detailed journal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all welcome and good luck for your journey.
Now, don't take this as an offence but you should really pay more attention to your protein intake.
Especially when considering it is a fat loss diet.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

felladrol said:


> First of all welcome and good luck for your journey.
> Now, don't take this as an offence but you should really pay more attention to your protein intake.
> Especially when considering it is a fat loss diet.


Aye, it's not exactly brimming with protein at the moment, is it?

What do you weigh at the moment, @1337noob? It's the most parroted advice you'll receive, but 1g protein per pound is a good place to be. Another meat-based meal or a shake would give you a decent bump up.

What does the split look like at the moment? Any cardio?


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies and advice.

I’m 71kg at the moment at 5 foot 10 I’m aiming for 66kg to look cut. I was 90.3kg a couple of years ago.

This is why I said my bulking diet is a lot bet I had peanut butter and almonds in there.

Problem with adding more calories protein wise is I start to not lose any weight it has to be really low calories for my body to lose weight I don’t know why. I’ve literally been taking things out the diet to start losing weight. I’ll consider one more protein meal and peanut butter.

My training was one body part per session on machines I’ve just recently started working out on free weights. My bench is 70kg for ten and 100kg for one. I’ve just started deadlifts and squats from Monday. I was doing pull ups, lat pull downs and seated row on machines for example. I’ll still be doing biceps and shoulders on machines.

So now it looks like:

Mon - Legs:
Squat 10x4
Leg extensions 10x4 
Leg curls 10x4.
Calf raises until failure x6

Tues - Biceps: 
Bicep curls on machine 10x4
Bicep curls on cable crossover low 10x4
Bicep curls on cable crossover high 10x4
Wrists on on machine 10x6

Wed - Chest:
Bench Press 10x4
Db fly’s 10x4
Incline bench press 10x4

Thursday - Back:
Deadlift 10x4
Db rows 10x4
Lat pull down 10x4

Friday - Shoulders:
Shoulder press 10x4
Shoulder pull ups on machine 10x4
Shoulder cross over cables 10x4
Shoulder extensions to the side 10x4

Saturday - Triceps:
Triceps dips 10x4
Skull crushers 10x4
Db tricep extension 10x4

Sunday rest. 

I forget the name on some of them but you get the idea. Thanks again.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> Thanks for the replies and advice.
> 
> I’m 71kg at the moment at 5 foot 10 I’m aiming for 66kg to look cut. I was 90.3kg a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


I’d leave the peanut butter out but a little whey in skimmed milk or water will give you a good calories to protein ratio to top your intake up a little. Machines and/or free weights are fine. I wouldn’t have a day dedicated solely to biceps or triceps personally. Such a small muscle group that it’s kind of unnecessary to spend a full session on them. Even both of them in a single day is questionable to some.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Very, dare I say "interesting" split.
I assume 10x4 means 4 sets of 10 reps not the other way round?
Anyways and again no offence but I'd personally suggest to look up, let's say less advanced training split considering your training experience. I don't e.g. biceps need their own day unless you have decades of training under your belt and nothing else has made them grow thus far 😄


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

You did mean 71Kg, not 81KG. 

You look more than 71KG in the pics (in a good way!).


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> I’d leave the peanut butter out but a little whey in skimmed milk or water will give you a good calories to protein ratio to top your intake up a little. Machines and/or free weights are fine. I wouldn’t have a day dedicated solely to biceps or triceps personally. Such a small muscle group that it’s kind of unnecessary to spend a full session on them. Even both of them in a single day is questionable to some.





felladrol said:


> Very, dare I say "interesting" split.
> I assume 10x4 means 4 sets of 10 reps not the other way round?
> Anyways and again no offence but I'd personally suggest to look up, let's say less advanced training split considering your training experience. I don't e.g. biceps need their own day unless you have decades of training under your belt and nothing else has made them grow thus far 😄


Yes I meant 4x10 - four sets not reps 🙂

In response to DLTBB and felladrol I enjoy training one muscle each time but I understand when you say biceps don’t need there own day maybe after back would be a good idea so I could change that at some point.



Muskopia said:


> You did mean 71Kg, not 81KG.
> 
> You look more than 71KG in the pics (in a good way!).


Yes believe it or not I am 71kg so thanks for the compliment 🙂
Good motivation!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> In response to DLTBB and felladrol I enjoy training one muscle each time but I understand when you say biceps don’t need there own day maybe after back would be a good idea so I could change that at some point.


At the end of the day, if you don’t enjoy it, you won’t stick to it. With that being said, there are tons of fun ways to structure a week of training without a dedicated bicep day which can be equally as fun.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to Members Journals mate.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Ok so my weight stalled at 69.2 kg I wasn’t sure what to do until I read this:



https://www.liftandlivefitness.com/nutrition/the-4-phases-of-weight-loss/



So I eat like 3500 calories each day over the weekend to fire up my metabolism again and my weight went to 70.8 kg which was expected because of glycogen.

I then started the diet again yesterday and went to 69.5 kg so let’s see if I can beat the 69.2 kg sticking point this week.

Thanks.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Add in some cardio too mate. If it just a static bike in a gym. This will help you lose the last few pounds (lbs).


----------



## TMD (2 mo ago)

Following

I'd echo what everyone has said here about the protein intake. Could even look at basing the majority of your carbs around your workout. 
Your arms look like they are a bit more developed than everything else so a dedicated arm day probably isnt neccessary.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Ok so I hit 68.8 kg this morning so broke the sticking point. I also lifted 30 kg dumb bells for 8 reps on DB press which is ok since I’m on a cut. 2.8 kg to go.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

So after 7 weeks cutting I’ve gone from 75 kg to 68.0 kg I’ve kinda burnt out so going to stop diet this Saturday almost made 66 kg I’m guessing I’ll be around 67+ kg. I’ve lost a good amount of weight around my waist I initially intended to look close to being cut at 66 kg but I’m not quiet there so I’ll chase that next cut. So from Saturday I’ll start a bulking diet and see how much muscle and strength I can put on. I’ll probably bulk to around 72 - 73 kg.

I’ll post the bulking diet and sessions when I work it all out.

Thanks.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Were your original pics at 75kg? 

Are you happy with the cut results or just burnt out as you say? 

You could always have a few maintenance weeks and carry on if you felt the need


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Were your original pics at 75kg?
> 
> Are you happy with the cut results or just burnt out as you say?
> 
> You could always have a few maintenance weeks and carry on if you felt the need


My original pictures were 71 kg so I don’t see the point in taking more as it would only be a 3-4 kg drop. Yes I’ve just burnt out as I said I expected to look more cut than I am at this weight so another 1 kg isn’t going to make much difference. Like I said I’ll see if I can get to a more cut look in the next cutting phase. I am quiet happy with what I achieved in 7 weeks and feel ready for a bulk.

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Ok so 67.8 kg this morning and now I’m going to start bulk and post workouts. My diet will follow shortly. I should jump to 69 kg ish pretty quickly because of glycogen. I’ve started off concentrating on form more than anything else. 

Wednesday:

Chest

Bench press 

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
65 kg x 11 almost my body weight. 67.5 next week.
50 kg x 10
50 kg x 10

Db flys

12 kg x 10
14 kg x 10
12 kg x 10
12 kg x 10

Incline smith machine

30 kg x 10
40 kg x 10
30 kg x 10
30 kg x 10

Good start for me and more to come. I’ll post diet shortly.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Well done on getting on involved and logging it down.
Following.
Good luck 👍🏻


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You have done well, that is motivation to continue. Keep training! 💪


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Diet as follows

11am - porridge 100g 1 whole egg and 3 whites

628 cals 16.8 fat 3.8 sat 76.6 carbs 17.2 sugars 37 protein


Pre workout Banana 

105 cals 0 fat 0 sat 12 carbs 12 sugars 1 protein


2pm - brown pasta 100g Tuna 100g Peanut butter 15g

364 cals 9.1 fats 1.4 sat 35.1 carbs 2 sugars 29.6 protein


5pm - Brown rice 100g Two chicken thighs 150g Vegetables 100g

543 cals 22.6 fats 0.6 sat 40.2 carbs 4.4 sugars 41.9 protein


8pm - brown pasta 100g Tuna 100g Peanut butter 15g

364 cals 9.1 fats 1.4 sat 35.1 carbs 2 sugars 29.6 protein


11pm Protein Bar Milk 300 ml

362 cals 12.6 fat 5.2 sat 36 carbs 16.5 sugars 31.2 protein

Sauces 45g

100 cals 0 fat 0 sat 24 carbs 20 sugars 0.5 protein


Whole diet total

2466 cals 70.2 fat 12.4 sat 223.9 carbs 74.1 sugars 170.8 protein

Protein is keeping in with 1 gram per 1 pound of body weight as I’m just under 150 pounds.

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Thursday:

Back

Deadlift

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
55 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
50 kg x 10

Db row

16 kg x 10
18 kg x 12
18 kg x 10
16 kg x 10

Lat pull down

25 kg x 10
32 kg x 12
32 kg x 10
25 kg x 10

Form was decent on deadlift considering I’ve just started it.

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Hey, just wondering on your thoughts on warming up I’d usually do 2 minutes on the rowing machine or bike and then a light set of 10 on whatever the first exercise is then another heavier but light set before 3 working sets. So if it’s bench press I’d do 30kg x 10 then 50kg x 10 then the heavy working set of say 70kg x 10. After that two more working sets.

I ask because I tweaked my back slightly on deadlifts yesterday although it’s gone today. I also pulled my muscle in my leg slightly right at the top of my leg going to low and heavy on the leg press that still isn’t right from 2 weeks ago but doesn’t stop me from doing deadlifts and leg extensions.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> Hey, just wondering on your thoughts on warming up I’d usually do 2 minutes on the rowing machine or bike and then a light set of 10 on whatever the first exercise is then another heavier but light set before 3 working sets. So if it’s bench press I’d do 30kg x 10 then 50kg x 10 then the heavy working set of say 70kg x 10. After that two more working sets.
> 
> I ask because I tweaked my back slightly on deadlifts yesterday although it’s gone today. I also pulled my muscle in my leg slightly right at the top of my leg going to low and heavy on the leg press that still isn’t right from 2 weeks ago but doesn’t stop me from doing deadlifts and leg extensions.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


It's not intended to be as part of my warm up routine but I do tend to do my cardio before lifting which gets my heart rate up a little before I start. Then I'll do a few sets before my first working set on each muscle group using progressively heavier weights in the 4-8 rep range. Outside of that, for the last 2 months I've been doing some stretching/mobility work most days as I found my shins/hip flexors/lower back were all very tight. That's definitely made a big difference and makes training much more comfortable/I feel less prone to injury.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> It's not intended to be as part of my warm up routine but I do tend to do my cardio before lifting which gets my heart rate up a little before I start. Then I'll do a few sets before my first working set on each muscle group using progressively heavier weights in the 4-8 rep range. Outside of that, for the last 2 months I've been doing some stretching/mobility work most days as I found my shins/hip flexors/lower back were all very tight. That's definitely made a big difference and makes training much more comfortable/I feel less prone to injury.


Yeah I was wondering about stretching I’ve never done that before. I will have to look into mobility work I haven’t come across that so know little about it.

I’d do rows for upper body and bike for lower body I guess I could do 5 minutes instead of 2 minutes my idea behind such a low time limit was just to conserve strength for the workout.

I could also maybe do 20 reps instead of 10 on the warm up set.

But yes stretching is something I have thought about thanks for the reply.

I think the main reason for the slight leg injury was probably going to low which is usually the opposite of what people are usually doing wrong!

Sometimes it’s hard to know if it’s the start of an injury as I can get a pump that feels like an injury but you just work through it and you’re fine. I thought that on the leg press, I should have stopped and did a light set to test it out.

I must admit it’s a strange one as I can still do light squats, deadlifts and leg extensions and it isn’t noticeable during every day life it’s just if I go really low or put my knee to my chest and it’s one of them annoying ones that takes agers to repair.

Thanks.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> Yeah I was wondering about stretching I’ve never done that before. I will have to look into mobility work I haven’t come across that so know little about it.
> 
> I’d do rows for upper body and bike for lower body I guess I could do 5 minutes instead of 2 minutes my idea behind such a low time limit was just to conserve strength for the workout.
> 
> ...


I didn’t know much about it either other than I’d been neglecting it completely since I started lifting 15 years ago. I follow a guy on YouTube called Tom Merrick who has made a load of follow along mobility routines for beginners upward. All you really need is a mat and some space on the floor. Helpful for longevity and injury prevention for sure. 20 reps over 10 isn’t necessarily better. All you’re aiming to do is to get some blood into the muscle. If you fatigue the muscle too much with your warmup, you’ll be detracting from your working sets which are the sets which will actually yield gains. You need to train within a ROM which is comfortable for you and your level of flexibility. It’s pointless dropping an extra inch in to a rep if it means potential injury/recruiting other muscles to help get you out of the hole.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

I think a combination of longer warm up on the rowing machine or bike with stretching and more reps on the warm up set should do the trick. I’ll increase it slowly as you said 20 reps might not necessarily be better and I also don’t want to take away from the main working sets. So I could start off with 3 minutes on the rowing machine, a few stretches and 15 reps on the warm up set and see how it goes.

I don’t know much about foam rolling I’ll have to look into that and that guy on YouTube.

Agree on the ROM.

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

I’ve just realised I posted the wrong weight in a previous message I got to 67.8 not 77.8 just to clear that up if anyone was confused lol. I’m now 69.0 on the dot which was expected because of glycogen. I’m hoping I’m at a sweet spot to put on some muscle weight on without putting to much fat on. Ideally I want to get to 73-75kg after the whole bulk. I understand you will always put a little fat on with muscle. So if I’m gaining weight to quickly I’ll cut some carbs out. 2500 ish calories shouldn’t be far off. If I had to guess I’d say I’m gonna be taking off calories but let’s see how I go this week.

Thanks to all who follow. 🙂


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> I’ve just realised I posted the wrong weight in a previous message I got to 67.8 not 77.8 just to clear that up if anyone was confused lol. I’m now 69.0 on the dot which was expected because of glycogen. I’m hoping I’m at a sweet spot to put on some muscle weight on without putting to much fat on. Ideally I want to get to 73-75kg after the whole bulk. I understand you will always put a little fat on with muscle. So if I’m gaining weight to quickly I’ll cut some carbs out. 2500 ish calories shouldn’t be far off. If I had to guess I’d say I’m gonna be taking off calories but let’s see how I go this week.
> 
> Thanks to all who follow. 🙂


Just use the scale as your guide and if you’re gaining too quickly, dial the calories back a bit. It sounds like you’re pretty on top of things when it comes to tracking food/body weight so I can’t see you adding much fat.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Just use the scale as your guide and if you’re gaining too quickly, dial the calories back a bit. It sounds like you’re pretty on top of things when it comes to tracking food/body weight so I can’t see you adding much fat.


Yeah thanks DLTBB I’ll do just that! I’m enjoying being able to eat again without feeling hungry all the time 🙂 I’ll keep track of weight on here for motivation.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> Yeah thanks DLTBB I’ll do just that! I’m enjoying being able to eat again without feeling hungry all the time 🙂 I’ll keep track of weight on here for motivation.


Good man. Just make sure to continue to keep it controlled. I did it a lot in the past where I’d finish a cut and get overexcited about being in bulk mode and my surplus ended up being way too big. Employ as much control as you have been doing while cutting G.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Good man. Just make sure to continue to keep it controlled. I did it a lot in the past where I’d finish a cut and get overexcited about being in bulk mode and my surplus ended up being way too big. Employ as much control as you have been doing while cutting G.


That’s exactly what I was thinking I’ve been tempted to get a KFC and eat some muffins etc but I thought let’s see how this diet goes first before considering any cheating.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Stayed at 69.0 kg this morning which is promising maybe I have my calories right.

Triceps

Tricep dips

0 x 15
Body weight x 10
Body weight x 12
Body weight x 10
Body weight x 10

Skull crushers

Ez bar + 7.5 kg x 10
Ez bar + 10 kg x 15
Ez bar + 10 kg x 10
Ez bar + 10 kg x 10

Overhead Db extension

14 kg x 10
16 kg x 12
16 kg x 10
14 kg x 10

As always thanks.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

1337noob said:


> I’ve just realised I posted the wrong weight in a previous message I got to 67.8 not 77.8 just to clear that up if anyone was confused lol. I’m now 69.0 on the dot which was expected because of glycogen. I’m hoping I’m at a sweet spot to put on some muscle weight on without putting to much fat on. Ideally I want to get to 73-75kg after the whole bulk. I understand you will always put a little fat on with muscle. So if I’m gaining weight to quickly I’ll cut some carbs out. 2500 ish calories shouldn’t be far off. If I had to guess I’d say I’m gonna be taking off calories but let’s see how I go this week.
> 
> Thanks to all who follow. 🙂


You can edit posts if you want to correct it!


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

69.6 kg this morning. I actually feel hungry even though I’m eating double the calories. I’d have no problem eating a massive surplus if I needed to! 😆


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

69.2 kg this morning which is good as it means I’m not eating to many calories but I’d just cleared my bowls lol so that’s probably the drop in weight.

What do you guys think about milk? I usually have a glass of milk with my protein bar before bed as a bit of a treat but it has a lot of sugar in it.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

1337noob said:


> 69.2 kg this morning which is good as it means I’m not eating to many calories but I’d just cleared my bowls lol so that’s probably the drop in weight.
> 
> What do you guys think about milk? I usually have a glass of milk with my protein bar before bed as a bit of a treat but it has a lot of sugar in it.


I don't overly worry about natural sugars tbh


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> I don't overly worry about natural sugars tbh


I didn’t realise sugar in milk is a natural sugar, lactose so I can drink that without worrying to much about it. It says protein in milk takes longer to break down, which helps blunt a blood sugar spike.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

1337noob said:


> I didn’t realise sugar in milk is a natural sugar, lactose so I can drink that without worrying to much about it. It says protein in milk takes longer to break down, which helps blunt a blood sugar spike.


Honestly I've never actually checked but I'm guessing it's not added during pasteurisation


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> 69.2 kg this morning which is good as it means I’m not eating to many calories but I’d just cleared my bowls lol so that’s probably the drop in weight.
> 
> What do you guys think about milk? I usually have a glass of milk with my protein bar before bed as a bit of a treat but it has a lot of sugar in it.


A glass of milk is fine. A bit of sugar is fine. Natural or otherwise. The only thing which is going to hinder your progress is if you bring yourself into too much of a surplus - that could cause more fat gain than expected. If you’re fitting a glass of milk into whatever calories you have allotted for the day, it’s absolutely fine.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

1337noob said:


> I didn’t realise sugar in milk is a natural sugar, lactose so I can drink that without worrying to much about it. It says protein in milk takes longer to break down, which helps blunt a blood sugar spike.


Lactose is natural in milk. If you are worried about it, you can buy Lactose free. Milk is made up of 20% Whey protein (fast absorbing) and 80% Casein protein (slow absorbing). Therefore milk protein will take longer to absorb.

I would not bother with the protein bar, if you want protein before bed, bodybuilders use Casein protein. Takes hours to absorb while you sleep!


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

69.9 kg this morning

Chest

Bench press 

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
67.5 kg x 10 pb
50 x kg 10
50 x kg 10

Db flys

12 kg x 10
14 kg x 15 pb
14 kg x 12
12 kg x 15

Incline smith machine

45 kg x 10 pb
45 kg x 6
40 kg x 6
40 kg x 6


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

I’ve measured my arms again since I cut and I’ve lost an inch around my arms! Is this normal? I guess they look leaner but I think I preferred them bigger 😆


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You have been on a cut so your arms are leaner. They will get bigger with your training but muscular bigger!


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> You have been on a cut so your arms are leaner. They will get bigger with your training but muscular bigger!


Ok thanks for the motivation! I’ll see if I can put some size on them then 😁


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Think nothing of it mate!


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

70.6 kg this morning, not good putting to much weight on!

Back

Deadlift

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
57.5 kg x 10 pb
50 kg x 10
50 kg x 10

Db row

18 kg x 10
20 kg x 16 pb
20 kg x 12
18 kg x 16

Lat pull down

32 kg x 10
39 kg x 16 pb
39 kg x 10
32 kg x 10

Much more volume and I’ll go for 60 kg on deadlift next week. I have a sneaky feeling I’m around 70 kg x 10 at the moment maybe slightly more we shall see.

A goal of mine is around 90 kg for ten and 120 kg for one in the next couple of months.

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

70.5 kg this morning

Shoulders machines and abs

Shoulder press

32 x 10
39 x 11 pb
39 x 8
32 x 10

Upright row

6 x 10
7 x 20
7 x 20
7 x 20

Delt cable x over

4 x 10
5 x 5
4 x 8
3 x 8

Lateral raise

1 x 10
1 x 16
1 x 10
1 x 10

Static front raise

10 seconds
15 seconds
20 seconds
10 seconds

Hanging leg raise

5 reps
5 reps
5 reps
5 reps

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

70.3 kg this morning

Triceps

Tricep dips

0 x 15
Body weight x 10
Body weight x 12 
Body weight x 10
Body weight x 10

Skull crushers

Ez bar + 10 kg x 10
Ez bar + 12.5 kg x 10 pb
Ez bar + 12.5 kg x 10
Ez bar + 10 kg x 10

Overhead Db extension

16 kg x 10
18 kg x 10 pb
18 kg x 10
16 kg x 12


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

70.4 kg this morning had a cheat meal last night 😮

Legs on machines

Leg press 

95 x 10
105 x 12
105 x 17 pb
105 x 10

Leg extension

6 x 10
7 x 12
7 x 10
6 x 10

Leg curl

3 x 10
4 x 12
4 x 10
3 x 10

My leg feels 95% recovered and the light weight was manageable. I’ll increase the weight up a plate each time from here on now I’ll be racking it in no time!


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

70.5 kg this morning.

Biceps

Bicep curl

Right bicep Left bicep

18 kg x 10 18 kg x 8
20 kg x 5 20 kg x 4 pb 
20 kg x 4 20 kg x 3
18 kg x 5 18 kg x 5

Ez bar curls

Ez bar + 10 kg x 16
Ez bar + 12.5 kg x 12 pb
Ez bar + 12.5 kg x 10
Ez bar + 10 kg x 12

Bicep stretches on cable x over

14 kg x 12
18 kg x 10 pb
18 kg x 10
14 kg x 12

Forearm raises

9 kg x 12
14 kg x 20 pb
14 kg x 20
14 kg x 20

I had a physiotherapist look at my leg today she said it’s a pulled tendon not a pulled muscle so I have stretches to do to help it heal. She also said because it’s a tendon not a pulled muscle it will take longer to heal because there isn’t as much blood in a tendon.

Leg press wasn’t a problem yesterday so I can still train.

Thanks 🙂


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

70.4 kg this morning. I feel really run down today so had 3 hours longer in bed today and I’m leaving the gym until tomorrow. Listen to your body right?

Ok so my weight is staying the same there about. What do you recommend keep my diet the same or increase calories slightly and if so which one more protein or more carbs?

I don’t expect it being very easy to monitor how much muscle your putting on I could have put on .2 kg but there’s no way to see this as my weight is naturally up and down anyway.

Definitely cheating xmas day though! 😁

Thanks all.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> 70.4 kg this morning. I feel really run down today so had 3 hours longer in bed today and I’m leaving the gym until tomorrow. Listen to your body right?
> 
> Ok so my weight is staying the same there about. What do you recommend keep my diet the same or increase calories slightly and if so which one more protein or more carbs?
> 
> ...


If your weight has stalled for a week, I'd increase your calorie intake slightly. Just 2-300 per day for a week to see if that get the scale moving up again. If you're already getting a gram of protein per pound of bodyweight with your existing calorie/macros, just add extra carbs. Cheaper and easier.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> If your weight has stalled for a week, I'd increase your calorie intake slightly. Just 2-300 per day for a week to see if that get the scale moving up again. If you're already getting a gram of protein per pound of bodyweight with your existing calorie/macros, just add extra carbs. Cheaper and easier.


Ok sounds good I’ll eat more porridge in the morning then. Probably the best meal to do that on as well being breakfast as you should eat like a king. Maybe I should have milk with my afternoon meal instead of water.

I wish there was a way to see exactly how much muscle weight you are putting on.

Thanks 🙂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

1337noob said:


> I wish there was a way to see exactly how much muscle weight you are putting on.
> 
> Thanks 🙂


There is a very good way - a mirror mate! Mirrors don't lie either! Scales can get you depressed....


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> There is a very good way - a mirror mate! Mirrors don't lie either! Scales can get you depressed....


I’m sure my mirror lies to me 🤣


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Get a convex mirror then mate.... 😋


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

71 kg this morning which is weird because I only had an extra glass of milk in the middle of the night. That’s like 0.5 kg in one night.

Chest

Bench press 

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
70 kg x 11 pb and that felt light and is my body weight.
50 kg x 12
50 kg x 10

Db flys

14 kg x 12
16 kg x 10 pb
16 kg x 10
14 kg x 12


Incline smith machine

47.5 kg x 8 pb
45 kg x 6
42.5 kg x 8
40 kg x 8

Today’s chest session was good as the bench press felt really light. I must be putting strength on which is very motivational. I guess I’d get excited at 80 kg x 10 with good form.

Thanks all.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You will be getting g stronger mate, have faith... 💪


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

71 kg again. Was real late eating so got a KCF an hour after the gym session. Chicken is protein I guess.

Back

Deadlift

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
60 kg x 10 pb starting to feel heavy.
50 kg x 12
50 kg x 10

Db row

20 kg x 10
22 kg x 16 pb worked real hard on these sets
22 kg x 16
20 kg x 20

Lat pull down

39 kg x 10
45 kg x 14 pb
45 kg x 10
39 kg x 10

Back was toast after all this so good workout.

I was watching some guy deadlifting 100 kg for reps and he didn’t use much legs were as I use legs quite a bit so was wondering if my form is right as I think it’s the leg part of the lift that’s making it feel heavy having said that his form didn’t look great whereas I think mine looked decent from a video I took of 30 kg to check form before I started deadlifting although lifting heavier weight could change it slightly.

Did my stretches as DLTBB suggested so felt warmed up and no injuries.

Thanks all 🙂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You'll get to 100kg/220lb deadlift mate, I did using my Multigym. There's no rush, it takes time. You are progressing, so you are going in the right direction!

Chicken is excellent protein.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> 71 kg again. Was real late eating so got a KCF an hour after the gym session. Chicken is protein I guess.
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


Gaining/losing weight is never linear. If you look at a graph over time, it’ll be zigzagging like crazy. Little fluctuations up/down each day. As long as you’re on an upwards trend week(s), you’re eating enough. He might have been doing a stiff-legged/Romanian deadlift whereas you’re doing conventional.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> You'll get to 100kg/220lb deadlift mate, I did using my Multigym. There's no rush, it takes time. You are progressing, so you are going in the right direction!
> 
> Chicken is excellent protein.


100 kg for ten would be epic. As you said as long as you’re progressing that’s all that matters it just takes time. It’s a marathon not a sprint. Chicken is good that’s why I chose it as a quick meal it’s just the batter that’s not great and why I wouldn’t do that every day. Was a nice cheat meal though 😁



DLTBB said:


> Gaining/losing weight is never linear. If you look at a graph over time, it’ll be zigzagging like crazy. Little fluctuations up/down each day. As long as you’re on an upwards trend week(s), you’re eating enough. He might have been doing a stiff-legged/Romanian deadlift whereas you’re doing conventional.


Oh ok that makes sense so that’s what he was doing! Yeah I get the graph idea that also makes a lot of sense.

I seem to have fast twitch muscles as I get one good heavy set then gas straight away. Looks like I’m made for explosive power. I guess that will become more obvious as I get to heavier weights.

Thanks.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> 100 kg for ten would be epic. As you said as long as you’re progressing that’s all that matters it just takes time. It’s a marathon not a sprint. Chicken is good that’s why I chose it as a quick meal it’s just the batter that’s not great and why I wouldn’t do that every day. Was a nice cheat meal though 😁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stiff leg variant is really good for hamstrings. I doubt it’ll be so much about muscle fibre types, it’s just that you’re still establishing a baseline level of fitness. You’ll be able to cope with more volume over time without fatiguing.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Stiff leg variant is really good for hamstrings. I doubt it’ll be so much about muscle fibre types, it’s just that you’re still establishing a baseline level of fitness. You’ll be able to cope with more volume over time without fatiguing.


I guess I focus on one heavy set as apart from it being fun I think that could be the set that stimulates the muscle the most. Rather than doing four mediocre sets I set myself up for one heavy set. I’ll probably try 1 rm once I’m advanced enough again more for fun than anything else. If you enjoy it you want to train more right? I look forward to the gym and enjoy it while I’m there. I understand volume is another way to progress. I’m still learning so let’s see how it goes! Just had my next meal after the KFC and feel so full lol I don’t mind that though.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> I guess I focus on one heavy set as apart from it being fun I think that could be the set that stimulates the muscle the most. Rather than doing four mediocre sets I set myself up for one heavy set. I’ll probably try 1 rm once I’m advanced enough again more for fun than anything else. If you enjoy it you want to train more right? I look forward to the gym and enjoy it while I’m there. I understand volume is another way to progress. I’m still learning so let’s see how it goes! Just had my next meal after the KFC and feel so full lol I don’t mind that though.


You’re more likely to stick to something you enjoy doing, so go for it. Look at Dorian Yates HIT methods, he used very few intense sets and was the biggest bodybuilder around at the time. 1RM is fine every now and again to gauge where your strength is at but can be a bit risky for injuries etc. Be careful.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> You’re more likely to stick to something you enjoy doing, so go for it. Look at Dorian Yates HIT methods, he used very few intense sets and was the biggest bodybuilder around at the time. 1RM is fine every now and again to gauge where your strength is at but can be a bit risky for injuries etc. Be careful.


Yeah thanks mate I don’t want another injury and yes Dorian Yates was massive I remember watching a documentary about him and his intense training methods. After the one and only Arnold Schwarzenegger my favourite body builder is Jay Cutler his dvd J to Z was a really good watch must have seen it five times. Generation Iron was good to.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> Yeah thanks mate I don’t want another injury and yes Dorian Yates was massive I remember watching a documentary about him and his intense training methods. After the one and only Arnold Schwarzenegger my favourite body builder is Jay Cutler his dvd J to Z was a really good watch must have seen it five times. Generation Iron was good to.


And they all train very differently so shows there’s more than one way to skin a cat. Crack on as you are and as long as you’re getting stronger/increasing reps on the few sets you’re doing and in a surplus, you’ll gain muscle.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Merry Xmas everyone! No gym until Tuesday now dunno how I’ll survive 😂

Definitely eating loads of food Xmas day! Only one day though.

Have fun 🙂


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

1337noob said:


> Merry Xmas everyone! No gym until Tuesday now dunno how I’ll survive 😂
> 
> Definitely eating loads of food Xmas day! Only one day though.
> 
> Have fun 🙂


Same to you mate, all the best!


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

70.9 kg this morning.

Biceps

Bicep curl

Right bicep Left bicep

18 kg x 10 18 kg x 10
20 kg x 6 20 kg x 5 pb
20kg x 5 20 kg x 5
18 kg x 6 18 kg x 6

Ez bar curls

Ez bar + 15 kg x 17 pb
Ez bar + 15 kg x 10
Ez bar + 15 kg x 8
Ez bar + 15 kg x 8

Bicep stretches on cable x over

Right bicep Left bicep

18 kg x 12 18 kg x 12 pb
18 kg x 10 18 kg x 10
18 kg x 8 18 kg x 6
18 kg x 8 18 kg x 6

Forearm raises

18 kg x 20 pb
18 kg x 12
18 kg x 10
18 kg x 12

Hard to get out of bed today I’ve had a cold all week. Felt strong though.
What do you guys think of timing your meal after the gym. I’m thinking of taking a packed meal for straight after the gym rather than waiting 1-2 hours after the session. I could get the grenade protein shake out of the vending machine but the price is ridiculous. £4 a bottle.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> What do you guys think of timing your meal after the gym. I’m thinking of taking a packed meal for straight after the gym rather than waiting 1-2 hours after the session. I could get the grenade protein shake out of the vending machine but the price is ridiculous. £4 a bottle.


£4 is a rip off to be fair. Grenade is always overpriced. They do bottled shakes at my gym with 50g protein in and they're £2.50 which isn't too bad. You're not going to suddenly wither away if you don't eat immediately post-training but if you've got the time to prepare a meal in advance and you're hungry afterwards and don't fancy paying an arm and a leg for a shake from the vending machine, go for it. Alternatively just get a 2.5-5KG bag of whey from one of the bulk suppliers while there's a sale on and take that with you, add water when you're done training and chug it. Should work out less than half the price of the Grenade shakes.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> £4 is a rip off to be fair. Grenade is always overpriced. They do bottled shakes at my gym with 50g protein in and they're £2.50 which isn't too bad. You're not going to suddenly wither away if you don't eat immediately post-training but if you've got the time to prepare a meal in advance and you're hungry afterwards and don't fancy paying an arm and a leg for a shake from the vending machine, go for it. Alternatively just get a 2.5-5KG bag of whey from one of the bulk suppliers while there's a sale on and take that with you, add water when you're done training and chug it. Should work out less than half the price of the Grenade shakes.


Yeah I’ll just take a packed meal may as well. I’d pay £2.50 max for a protein shake bottle.
100g brown pasta and 100g of tuna it will be then. That will probably work out to be like £1.50 or close.

Thanks.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> Yeah I’ll just take a packed meal may as well. I’d pay £2.50 max for a protein shake bottle.
> 100g brown pasta and 100g of tuna it will be then. That will probably work out to be like £1.50 or close.
> 
> Thanks.


That'll work out much better, go for it. How much have you gained now and over what period since you started trying to gain size?


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> That'll work out much better, go for it. How much have you gained now and over what period since you started trying to gain size?


I’ve gone from 67.8 kg to 70.9 kg in 2 weeks 5 days - 1 kg was glycogen. So I’ve put on 2 kg but it’s been static for over a week. So I’m guessing I should add more carbs. I’m just being very careful to not put fat on to quickly but I think now is the time to up the calories. Should I start off adding just 25g of oats in the morning from 75g to 100g and see if that increases my weight. Having said that I have been gaining strength. I could then add a pint of milk in my afternoon meal if that doesn’t work.

Thanks.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1337noob said:


> I’ve gone from 67.8 kg to 70.9 kg in 2 weeks 5 days - 1 kg was glycogen. So I’ve put on 2 kg but it’s been static for over a week. So I’m guessing I should add more carbs. I’m just being very careful to not put fat on to quickly but I think now is the time to up the calories. Should I start off adding just 25g of oats in the morning from 75g to 100g and see if that increases my weight. Having said that I have been gaining strength. I could then add a pint of milk in my afternoon meal if that doesn’t work.
> 
> Thanks.


You could probably do with a little extra calories if you’ve stalled for a week, yeah. I’d add about 200 calories per day and see if that helps move things along. It’s not going to make too much difference whether they come from carbs/fat/protein. Just whatever is the most convenient for you. Some extra oats and a bit of milk is fine. And just keep on adjusting like this if your weight stalls again.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

70.9 kg this morning. Added 25 g more oats and will add a pint of milk soon if it doesn’t budge.

Bench press 

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
72.5 kg x 10 pb felt quite heavy 1.5 kg heavier than I am so pleased for now.
50 kg x 15
50 kg x 13

Db flys

18 kg x 10 pb
18 kg x 8
16 kg x 10
16 kg x 10


Incline smith machine

50 kg x 8 pb
45 kg x 6
45 kg x 5
40 kg x 6

I used a thicker bar today which I didn’t like but it makes me wonder if the other one was 15 kg instead of 20 kg. I tried to feel how heavy they were but it was hard to tell they felt about the same weight much prefer the thinner bar. But that explains 70 kg feeling so light lol.

So do I go to the thinner bar or just stick with the thick one now as it says 20 kg on it. It’s psychological the thinner bar feels better and I can get it lower than the thick one.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Ive made that mistake before in a gym years ago. Skinny bar is usually about 15kg. Stick with the proper 20kg bar


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Ive made that mistake before in a gym years ago. Skinny bar is usually about 15kg. Stick with the proper 20kg bar


Ok sounds good so I’ve technically gone from 65 kg x 11 to 72.5 kg x 10.

I’ll try 75 kg next week. 72.5 kg felt heavy.

Thanks.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice log, seem to be progressing and eating well. I'll be following along.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

71 kg this morning.

Back

Deadlift

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
62.5 kg x 10 pb
50 kg x 10
50 kg x 10

Db row

Right side Left side

24 kg x 12 24 kg x 12 pb
24 kg x 12 24 kg x 12
24 kg x 10 24 kg x 10
24 kg x 10 24 kg x 10

Lat pull down

52 kg x 12 pb
52 kg x 8
45 kg x 8
45 kg x 8

Brutal workout I was breaking into a sweat today.

It’s strange to be benching 10 kg more than I deadlift but I guess I’ve just started them. 62.5 kg felt heavy. It starts off light it makes me wonder if I should do 5x5.

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

71.3 kg this morning + .3

Shoulders machines and abs

Shoulder press

39 x 10
46 x 7 pb
39 x 7
32 x 8

Upright row

8 x 20 pb
8 x 15
8 x 12
8 x 10

Delt cable x over

4 x 10
4 x 9
4 x 8
4 x 6

Lateral raise

2 x 10 pb
2 x 7
1 x 10
1 x 10

Static front raise

20 seconds
25 seconds pb
10 seconds
10 seconds

Hanging leg raise

10 reps pb
8 reps
6 reps
4 reps

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Scales broke so dunno weight.

Triceps

Tricep dips

0 x 15
Body weight x 17 pb I’ll add 5 kg weight if I can sort equipment out.
Body weight x 10
Body weight x 8
Body weight x 10 

Skull crushers

Ez bar + 15 kg x 15 pb
Ez bar + 15 kg x 12
Ez bar + 15 kg x 8
Ez bar + 15 kg x 8

Overhead Db extension

20 kg x 12 pb
20 kg x 10
20 kg x 8
20 kg x 6

Have a good new year all don’t drink to much. 😆


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Double post.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

71.8 kg this morning so putting weight on to fast again I’ll take off calories again.

Biceps

Bicep curl

Right bicep Left bicep
18 kg x 10 18 kg x 10
20 kg x 7 20 kg x 6 pb
20 kg x 5 20 kg x 5
18 kg x 5 18 kg x 5

Ez bar curls

Ez bar + 17.5 kg x 10 pb
Ez bar + 17.5 kg x 8
Ez bar + 17.5 kg x 6
Ez bar + 17.5 kg x 4

Bicep stretches on cable x over

Right bicep Left bicep
23 kg x 10 23 kg x 10 pb
23 kg x 8 23 kg x 8
23 kg x 7 23 kg x 7
23 kg x 6 23 kg x 6

Forearm raises

23 kg x 20 pb
23 kg x 9
23 kg x 8
23 kg x 7

Overall good workout I’m impressed I’ve done 20 kg for 7 reps on bicep curls I remember not being able to DB press that so that’s good.

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

71.2 kg this morning so weights gone back down.

Chest

Bench press 

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
75 kg x 7 form wasn’t great could have got 8
50 kg x 15 felt the burn so it was a good set
50 kg x 10

Db flys

18 kg x 9
18 kg x 6
16 kg x 8
16 kg x 7

Incline smith machine

50 kg x 6
40 kg x 10
40 kg x 6
40 kg x 5

Ok so was using bars at the bottom and my rom went great so I’m changing to the free bench press with lower weight next week for now. Just wanted to get the movement right and get my balancing muscles right.

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

71.5 kg this morning.

Back

Deadlift

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
65 kg x 10 pb
50 kg x 12
50 kg x 10

Db row

26 kg x 20 pb
26 kg x 12
26 kg x 10
26 kg x 8

Lat pull down

52 kg x 12
52 kg x 8
45 kg x 8
45 kg x 6

Got a back strap for the deadlifts another brutal workout.

Thanks


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Triceps

Tricep dips

0 x 15
Body weight x 10
5 kg x 12
5 kg x 10
5 kg x 8

Skull crushers

17.5 kg x 10
17.5 kg x 10
17.5 kg x 8
17.5 kg x 6

Overhead Db extension

22 kg x 12
22 kg x 10
22 kg x 8
22 kg x 7

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Chest

Bench press 

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
65 kg x 10
50 kg x 16
50 kg x 10

Db flys

18 kg 11
18 kg 8
16 kg x 9
16 kg x 7

Incline smith machine

50 kg x 10
40 kg x 8
40 kg x 7
40 kg x 6

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Back

Deadlift

30 kg x 10
50 kg x 10
67.5 kg x 10 pb
50 kg x 12
50 kg x 10

Db row

28 kg x 15 pb
28 kg x 12
28 x 8
28 x 8

Lat pull down

52 kg x 14 pb
52 kg x 7
45 kg x 8
45 kg x 6

Grip was totally gone by the end.

Thanks.


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Shoulders machines and abs

Shoulder press

5 x 10
32 x 10
39 x 10
39 x 8
32 x 10

Upright row

1 x 10
9 x 16 pb
9 x 12
9 x 10
9 x 8

Delt cable x over

4 x 16 pb
4 x 10
4 x 8
4 x 6

Lateral raise

2 x 15 pb
2 x 10
1 x 10
1 x 8

Static front raise

30 seconds pb
20 seconds
8 seconds
8 seconds

Hanging leg raise

12 reps pb
8 reps
6 reps
4 reps


----------



## 1337noob (2 mo ago)

Triceps

Tricep dips

0 x 15
Body weight x 10
10 kg x 10 pb
10 kg x 8
10 kg x 6

Skull crushers

Ez bar + 20 kg x 9
Ez bar + 20 kg x 7
Ez bar + 20 kg x 5
Ez bar + 20 kg x 3

Overhead Db extension

24 kg x 10 pb
24 kg x 8
24 kg x 6
24 x 5

Thanks.


----------

